# "What eyes can't see" - Webcomic



## BunBunArt (Mar 18, 2019)

So @HistoricalyIncorrect and I are working on a RP based comic that will come out next month.

_You can subscribe and read it for free on Tapas
Early access, wips and other extras on Patreon _

The story happens in the 30s in London and it's a detective-kind stories with a little bit of romantic drama on it.
We are still not sure but we estimate around ~50 pages more or less to give this story a decent closure~

I'm really excited about this! I know I already have Princess Bunny and it seems a lot of work, but I enjoy these stories so much that it makes my job easier! Hope I get your support here as I did with Princess Bun and be able to finnish this story in a few months!





​


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 18, 2019)

Shh! If it's detective story then others shouldn't know! >:O


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 19, 2019)

Speed painting for the cover ♥


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 1, 2019)

Pages 1 to 3 are UP in Patreon (early access) and will be published in Tapas every friday!


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 5, 2019)

Page 1 is Upppp!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm liking the premise of this. Nice work, @RoxyHana and @HistoricalyIncorrect . Also, @HistoricalyIncorrect , long time, no see.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 6, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I'm liking the premise of this. Nice work, @RoxyHana and @HistoricalyIncorrect . Also, @HistoricalyIncorrect , long time, no see.


Long time no see brother 
And thank you for a compliment


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 6, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Long time no see brother
> And thank you for a compliment


I give credit where credit is due, brother. It's good to see you writing.


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 12, 2019)

Page 2 is up! ♥

What eyes can't see | Tapas


----------

